# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Η ιστορία  του «ΑΘΛΗΤΗ»

## Polyneikos

Δεκαετίες πίσω, το 1966 τα αδέλφια *Ανδρέας (αφιέρωμα) και Νίκος Ζαπατίνας* ξεκίνησαν κάτι πρωτόγνωρο για εκείνη την εποχή.
 Ήταν ένα μικρό κατάστημα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας που εισήγαγε και πουλούσε μικροόργανα γυμναστικής για το σπίτι και συμπληρώματα για αθλητές, προωθώντας ένα νέο άθλημα, που έμελλε να γίνει από τα πλέον δημοφιλή, το Bodybuilding.







Το 1966 διοργάνωσαν τον πρώτο αγώνα Bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα ,το *MR AΘΗΝΑ*, στο θέατρο «Γκλόρια» στην Ιπποκράτους και έκανε εντύπωση στο Αθηναϊκό κοινό. Νικητής ήταν ο *Αντώνης Λιβάνιος* με δεύτερο τον *Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα*.
Το 1968, πιο οργανωμένοι πλέον και έχοντας διαδώσει το άθλημα περισσότερο, διοργάνωσαν στο Ξενοδοχείο Χίλτον το πρώτο *Mr. Hellas*, με νικητή τον *Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα.
*Δευτερος ο Φίλιππος Στεφανίδης και τρίτος ο Αλέξανδρος Λημναίος, με συμμετοχές γνωστών αθλητών της εποχής όπως ο Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης , ο Τακης Καζάκος κτλ


Παράλληλα, τον Μάιο του 1968, το πρώτο περιοδικό Bodybuilding έκανε την εμφάνισή του στα περίπτερα. Ήταν ο *«Σύγχρονος Άδωνις»*, όπου αργότερα το διαδέχτηκε το περιοδικό *«ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ»* και το *«Bodybuilding»* και ακόμα αργότερα το *«Bodybuilding and Fitness».*


*Τα περιοδικά των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗ*

*Σύγχρονος Άδωνις


**

Αθλητής

**


*
Από εκεί κι έπειτα ακολούθησαν πολλοί αγώνες και ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας με την δυνατή του προσωπικότητα και τις καλές δημόσιες σχέσεις του στο εξωτερικό έπαιξε καθοριστικό ρόλο στην εξέλιξη του Bodybuilding στη χώρα μας και στην αποδοχή του από το ευρύ κοινό.
Αθλητές-θρύλοι , όπως ο *Steve Reeves*, *Reg Park*, ήταν συχνά προσκεκλημένοι του Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα στην Ελλάδα, εποχές που ήταν στο απόγειο της δόξας τους.
Στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1970 υπήρξε από τους πρωτεργάτες της ίδρυσης της παγκόσμιας ομοσπονδίας WABBA, και όταν πλέον διοργάνωνε το Mr. Hellas, πολλοί έμεναν έξω από την αίθουσα, αφού τα εισιτήρια είχαν προ πολλού εξαντληθεί!

Εκείνα τα χρόνια το Bodybuilding ήταν ένα νέο άθλημα και το κοινό ήταν ιδιαίτερα καχύποπτο. Ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας έκανε αγώνα για να βγει το άθλημα από το περιθώριο και μέσω της προσωπικής επαφής που είχε με τους αθλητές στο κατάστημά του, τους συμβούλευε να έχουν ήθος και να είναι ευγενικοί μέσα κι έξω από τον χώρο των γυμναστηρίων γιατί αποτελούν την σημαία του αθλήματος.
Χαρακτήριζε το Bodybuilding ως «Άθλημα σαλονιού» και γι αυτό προτιμούσε να κάνει τις διοργανώσεις του σε γνωστούς χώρους θεάτρου ή σε πολυτελή ξενοδοχεία όπως το Χίλτον. Ήταν ο πρώτος που υποστήριξε στη χώρα μας ότι η γυμναστική με βάρη είναι η βάση όλων των αθλημάτων και ότι τα συμπληρώματα είναι απαραίτητα ό,τι άθλημα κι αν κάνεις.





Την δεκαετία του ΄80 το Bodybuilding βίωσε μια χρυσή εποχή στη χώρα μας και το κατάστημα *«ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ»* υπήρξε ο άψογος διοργανωτής στους αγώνες της εποχής. Οι αθλητές έχαιραν της εκτίμησης του κοινού και ήταν συσπειρωμένοι γύρω από το άθλημα.
Από τις αρχές αυτής της δεκαετίας του `80 και μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2014 δύο πρόσωπα ήταν η εικόνα του καταστήματος «ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ» προς τον κόσμο. 
Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί που υπήρξαν οι υπεύθυνοι του καταστήματος για δεκαετίες ήταν: Ο *Νίκος Βουτσίνος* και η *Μαρίνα Βικελή*. 
Χιλιάδες Bodybuilders αλλά και απλοί αθλούμενοι της χώρας μας αγόρασαν την πρώτη τους πρωτεΐνη, τον πρώτο τους πάγκο γυμναστικής ή την πρώτη τους μπάρα από τον *«ΑΘΛΗΤΗ».*

Το κατάστημα «ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ» είναι ίσως το μοναδικό κατάστημα στο είδος του σε ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη, *που παραμένει ανοιχτό μετά από σχεδόν 50 χρόνια λειτουργίας και μάλιστα στο ίδιο μέρος!*
Η προσήλωσή του στην ποιότητα, αλλά και η αγάπη του κόσμου είναι τα στοιχεία που κράτησαν τον *«ΑΘΛΗΤΗ»* ζωντανό στις καρδιές όλων όσων έπιασαν, έστω και λίγες φορές μια μπάρα ή δύο αλτήρες στα χέρια τους.





Εντούτοις τα τελευταία χρόνια ήταν πλέον εμφανές ότι ο «ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ» χρειαζόταν ανανέωση για να μπορέσει να ανταποκριθεί στον αυξημένο ανταγωνισμό. Έτσι λοιπόν, την κατάλληλη χρονική στιγμή, αρχές του 2014, ο Νίκος Ζαπατίνας, μοναδικός πλέον ιδιοκτήτης του «ΑΘΛΗΤΗ», αφότου ο Ανδρέας έφυγε από τη ζωή το 1999, έκανε μία καθοριστική συνάντηση με μια ομάδα παλαιών Bodybuilders που θέλησαν να αναλάβουν το χρέος της συνέχισης του ιστορικότερου καταστήματος της χώρας μας.

Από τα τέλη Αυγούστου και έως το τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου 2014 το κατάστημα ανακαινιζόταν νυχθημερόν. Το αποτέλεσμα που βγήκε ήταν μοναδικό!
Το κατάστημα «ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ» είναι αυτήν την στιγμή ένα πλήρες κατάστημα αθλητικών συμπληρωμάτων και συναφών ειδών , όπως αρμόζει στην ιστορία των 50 ετών λειτουργίας του!
Οι φίλοι του αθλήματος, παλαιοί και νεότεροι, θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να (ξανα)γνωρίσουν τον *σύγχρονο «ΑΘΛΗΤΗ»!


*

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητήρια για το αφιέρωμα Κώστα, αλλά και στους ανθρώπους που συντέλεσαν στην ανανέωση του ''αθλητή'' .
Η ιστορία του αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα είναι μια ιστορία που πρέπει να γνωρίζουν όσοι ασχολούνται με το άθλημα, είτε ως αθλητές είτε ως θεατές. Η ανανέωση του ''αθλητή'' θα ήταν καλό να σημάνει μια προώθηση του αθλήματος στις δύσκολες μέρες μας.

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ ωραίο αφιέρωμα Κώστα, για έναν χώρο που αποτελεί την απαρχή της γνωριμίας και διάδοσης του σιδερένιου αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα, με τους οραματιστές δημιουργούς του!

Από τον Αθλητή θυμάμαι είχα αγοράσει πριν πολλά χρόνια το περίφημο βιβλίο (μεταφρασμένο στα Ελληνικά) '3 ακόμα επαναλήψεις' του Τζορτζ Σνάιντερ με τα σεμινάρια όλων των κορυφαίων αθλητών της χρυσής εποχής του ΒΒ. Η χαρά που είχα νιώσει ήταν απερίγραπτη!!!

Καλή νέα αρχή και επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια του Αθλητή!!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Το αφιερωμα αυτο που εκανες Κωστα για το καταστημα (και οχι μονο) του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ μονο νοσταλγικη συγκινηση μπορει να δωσει σεμας τους παλιους κ στους ακομη παλαιοτερους.
Ηταν χωρις υπερβολη η κοιτιδα του Ελληνικου Β.Β στην Ελλαδα δια προσωπου του αειμνηστου Ανδρεα Ζαπατινα.

Τι να πρωτοθυμηθω;  Οτι απο εκει πηρα τα πρωτα μου βαρακια με μια μπαρα κ τα κουβαλαγα με το λεωφορειο;
Οτι το πρωτο τευχος που αγορασα ηταν το 1976-77 νομιζω, με εξωφυλο τον Dale Andrian σε ποζα στηθους; Και περιμενα με αγωνια τον καθε επομενο Μηνα  για το επομενο τευχος ,αν κ τις περισοτερες φορες υπηρχε καθυστερηση :01. Sad:   :01. Wink: 
Οτι μια φορα μπαινοντας στο καταστημα αντικριζω μια τεραστια πλατη κ μπρατσα που αδυνατουσα να πιστεψω οτι μπορουσαν να υπαρχουν;   Ηταν ο Φωτης Τομπρας που μιλουσε με τον Α. Ζαπατινα.
Οτι απο εκει αγορασα την πρωτη μου πρωτεινη (ασχετα που την εθαψα στον κηπο μετα μια κ δεν ''τρωγοτανε'' με τπτ :01. Razz: ) PROTIVOL;
Οτι πηρα μια μπαρα W σε σχεδιασμο του ιδιου του Αντρεα Ζαπατινα κ μεσα σε ενα μηνα τα αδυνατα χερακια μου πηραν εναν ποντο;
Ειναι ενα μνημειο λοιπον κ ειναι θαυμα που μετα απο μισο αιωνα εξακολουθει να υπαρχει κ μαλιστα στο ιδιο σημειο.
Του ευχομαστε λοιπον να υπαρχει  κ γι αλλον μισο αιωνα κ καλες δουλειες.

Και παλι Κωστα! :03. Clap:  για το θεμα.

----------


## SOLID

Πραγματικά ιστορία και ραχοκοκαλιά του αθλήματος το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα και τα αδέρφια που το δημιούργησαν.Ακόμα θυμάμαι τις πρώτες πρωτεΐνες που είχα αγοράσει,περιοδικά βάρη κτλ,τις βόλτες κάθε σαββατοκύριακο και τις οικονομίες που έκανα ώστε να μπορέσω να πάρω εστω εναν aκόμα δίσκο των 5   2,5 κιλών για να προσθέσω στους αλτήρες η στην μπάρα.Brings back memories :01. Crying: .Μπράβο για το αφιέρωμα έπρεπε να υπάρχει στο φόρουμ. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ελμερ

Καταπληκτικο αφιερωμα Κωστα για ενα ιστορικο καταστημα ...εχω περασει κι εγω και ηταν μεσα ο κ ος Νίκος Βουτσίνος ο οποιος με εξυπηρετησε.....χαιρομαι που αυτο καταστημα δεν εκλεισε (οπως πιστευα οτι θα εχει γινει) αλλα αναμορφωθηκε..... :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ καλό και έπρεπε να υπάρχει στο φόρουμ μας το αφιέρωμα στον ιστορικό αθλητή το πρώτο κατάστημα του χώρου μας στην Ελλάδα με ότι αυτό συνεπάγετε και έδωσε κίνητρα στην καλλιέργεια και προώθηση του σιδερένιου αθλήματος 

με απλα λόγια ο Αθλητής είναι το πρότυπο που συνετέλεσε στην εξέλιξη ώστε να έχουμε τα σημερινά σύγχρονα καταστήματα του χώρου μας , υψίστης σημασίας για το άθλημά μας ,με τα περιοδικά ώστε να προσφέρει ενημέρωση και να γίνει γνωστό και το άθλημα της σωματικής διάπλασης στην Ελλάδα 

και για να μην μακρυγορώ θα βάλω ένα απόσπασμα που με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο και δείχνει πόσο ενημερωμένος διορατικός και γνώση των πραγμάτων είχε ο ιδρυτής Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας για να έχει αυτό τον τρόπο σκέψης που ακόμη και σήμερα θα πρέπει να είναι κανόνας για την σωστη προώθηση και να πάρει το άθλημά μας την θέση που του αξίζει στα μάτια όλων ,αντικατοπτρίζει την ιδέα που είχε για την σωματική διάπλαση 





> *Εκείνα τα χρόνια το Bodybuilding ήταν ένα νέο άθλημα και το κοινό ήταν ιδιαίτερα καχύποπτο. Ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας έκανε αγώνα για να βγει το άθλημα από το περιθώριο και μέσω της προσωπικής επαφής που είχε με τους αθλητές στο κατάστημά του, τους συμβούλευε να έχουν ήθος και να είναι ευγενικοί μέσα κι έξω από τον χώρο των γυμναστηρίων γιατί αποτελούν την σημαία του αθλήματος.
> Χαρακτήριζε το Bodybuilding ως «Άθλημα σαλονιού» και γι αυτό προτιμούσε να κάνει τις διοργανώσεις του σε γνωστούς χώρους θεάτρου ή σε πολυτελή ξενοδοχεία όπως το Χίλτον. Ήταν ο πρώτος που υποστήριξε στη χώρα μας ότι η γυμναστική με βάρη είναι η βάση όλων των αθλημάτων και ότι τα συμπληρώματα είναι απαραίτητα ό,τι άθλημα κι αν κάνεις.*

----------


## storm68

Δεκαετίες πριν, όταν ήμουν ακόμα μαθητής Λυκείου, μου ήρθε από το ταχυδρομείο η ειδοποίηση να πάω και να παραλάβω το σετ «ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ» που είχα παραγγείλει στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. Εκείνη η στιγμή έχει χαραχτεί στη μνήμη μου σαν μία από τις πιο ευτυχισμένες στη ζωή μου. 
Για χρόνια υπήρξα θαμώνας αυτού του μοναδικού καταστήματος, και ήταν πάντα εντυπωσιακό το ότι η ουρά του κόσμου έφτανε αρκετά μέτρα έξω από το μαγαζί, ακόμα και αν πήγαινες πρωί με το άνοιγμα! Κανένας όμως δεν βιαζόταν αφού όλοι, όπως και εγώ, ένοιωθαν τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ σαν το σπίτι τους. 
Τα τελευταία χρόνια το κατάστημα ήταν κάπως παρατημένο, χωρίς εμπορεύματα κλπ. Πίστευα ότι είχε κάνει τον κύκλο του και ότι θα έκλεινε. Όταν είδα τα νέα στο Forum χάρηκα πολύ και πήγα καρφωτός να το δω. Πράγματι, έχει γίνει καταπληκτικό. Είναι απίστευτο το πως τόσες μνήμες και τόση ιστορία χωράνε σ’ ένα κατάστημα...

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω βαζω 2 παλαιότερες διαφημίσεις με πρωτεινες, η μια απο αυτες η γνωστή PROTIVOL που προαναφέρθηκε

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας με τον Steve Reeves




Ο οποίος κοσμούσε συχνά τα περιοδικά του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ





Και ένα επετειακό τεύχος

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο το τόπικ έχει γίνει απο τα αγαπημένα μου , με γυρίζει πίσω σε άλλες εποχές πιο αγνές και θυμάμαι την φλόγα που είχαμε μέσα μας και την αγάπη γι αυτο που κάναμε , αλλα και το υποστηρίζαμε 

αυτή την πρωτείνη την είχα πάρει 1-2 φορές , τότε να έτρωγα 3-4 κουτιά το χρόνο το πολύ και όταν ερχόταν η ώρα να πιούμε το ρόφημα ήταν σαν ιεροτελεστία , λές και παίρναμε φάρμακο , έλεγε ο άλλος ρε συ μήπως βάλαμε πολύ και πάθουμε τίποτε? :01. Razz: 
και όλα αυτα τα τεύχη για να τα πάρουμε εμείς στην επαρχία τα κάναμε παραγγελία σε ένα βιβλιοπωλείο στην Καβάλα , το περίεργο είναι πως τα θυμάμαι σαν να ήταν χθές  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Καθώς ανήκω στη νεότερη γενιά του αθλήματος και γυμναζόμουν στην επαρχία, δεν έζησα από κοντά τον "Αθλητή" στις δόξες του. Παρόλα αυτά η φήμη του καταστήματος που μου μετέφεραν οι μεγαλύτεροι τα πρώτα χρόνια της ενασχόλησής μου με το bodybuilding, όσο και τα περιοδικά που κυκλοφορούσαν, είχαν δημιουργήσει την εικόνα ενός κεντρικού σημείου αναφοράς.
Να σημειώσουμε ότι σε εποχές που δεν υπήρχε ιντερνετ και η ενημέρωση καθυστερούσε σημαντικά, σημεία όπως τα γυμναστήρια και τα καταστήματα συμπληρωμάτων ήταν μέρη που σύχναζε ο γυμναστηριακός κόσμος για να συζητήσει, να μάθει και να σχολιάσει αποτελέσματα αγώνων και αθλητές. Στην εποχή μας μεγάλο μέρος από αυτη την επικοινωνία έχει περάσει στο διαδίκτυο.

Εκείνο ωστόσο που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι το γενικότερο πλαίσιο τοποθέτησης του καταστήματος και της προσπάθειας του Α. Ζαπατίνα. Το όνομα μιλάει από μόνο του, "Αθλητής", αγκαλιάζοντας όλα τα αθλήματα εξίσου, αναφερόμενος σε όλους. Ακόμα πάνω στις ταμπλέλες των προιόντων "Για όλη την οικογένεια" απόδειξη πόσο μπροστά από την εποχή του ήταν το κατάστημα αλλά και ο άνθρωπος πίσω από αυτό.

Το όνομα "Αθλητής" φέρει από μόνο του μια αίγλη, μια βαρυσήμαντη παράδοση στο χώρο μας και αν μη τι άλλο εμπνέει σεβασμό σε όσους ασχολούνται και αγαπάνε το άθλημά μας. 
Συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα στους ανθρώπους που αποφάσισαν να ξαναδώσουν ζωή στο κατάστημα αλλά και στην ιδέα που ο "Αθλητής" πρεσβεύει.  :03. Clap:

----------


## storm68

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα γράφει ο Τριανταφύλλου. Η χρήση της Προτιβόλ και γενικά όλων των συμπληρωμάτων που πρωτοπήρα από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ ήταν ιεροτελεστία. Φυσικά τα κρύβαμε από την μάνα μας για να μην μας βάλει τις φωνές! Τα συμπληρώματα έχουν εξελιχθεί πολύ από τότε, όμως οι πρώτες συγκινήσεις που πολλοί νοιώσαμε στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ είναι ανεπανάληπτες.

Σίγουρα συντέλεσαν πολύ και τα πρόσωπα: ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας με την μεγάλη του ιδέα να διαδώσει το άθλημα και να το κρατήσει σ’ ένα πολιτισμένο επίπεδο. Οι άνθρωποι που δούλευαν το μαγαζί που φέρονταν σωστά και ανθρώπινα σε όλους. Και φυσικά η εμπιστοσύνη που ένοιωθε κανείς στο πρώτο μαγαζί συμπληρωμάτων στην Ελλάδα.

Το ξαναλέω, χάρηκα πολύ που το μαγαζί συνεχίζει να υπάρχει και μπράβο σας που ανοίξατε αυτό το ωραίο θέμα στο forum!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Το 1966 διοργάνωσαν τον πρώτο αγώνα Bodybuilding στην Ελλάδα ,το *MR AΘΗΝΑ*, στο θέατρο «Γκλόρια» στην Ιπποκράτους και έκανε εντύπωση στο Αθηναϊκό κοινό. Νικητής ήταν ο *Αντώνης Λιβάνιος* με δεύτερο τον *Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα*.
> Το 1968, πιο οργανωμένοι πλέον και έχοντας διαδώσει το άθλημα περισσότερο, διοργάνωσαν στο Ξενοδοχείο Χίλτον το πρώτο *Mr. Hellas*, με νικητή τον *Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα.
> *Δευτερος ο Φίλιππος Στεφανίδης και τρίτος ο Αλέξανδρος Λημναίος, με συμμετοχές γνωστών αθλητών της εποχής όπως ο Γιάννης Κωστογλάκης , ο Τακης Καζάκος κτλ


Οι πρώτοι 3 αγώνες στην ιστορία του Ελληνικου Αγωνιστικού ΒΒ

*MR ΑΘΗΝΑ 1966*, νικητής ο *Αντώνης Λιβάνιος*, 2ος ο *Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας* και 3ος ο *Φίλιππος Στεφανίδης*




*ΜR ΕΛΛΑΣ 1968*, νικητής ο *Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας*,  2ος ο *Φίλιππος Στεφανίδης* και 3ος ο Α*λέξανδρος Λημναίος*





*ΜR ΕΛΛΑΣ 1969*, νικητής ο *Αλέξανδρος Λημναίος* και 2ος ο *Λευτέρης Χαλιός*

----------


## storm68

Μόλις είδα το παρακάτω link από το Facebook του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. Περιγραφή των Αγώνων Mr. Hellas 1979! http://joom.ag/1GAb

Σήμερα δυστυχώς οι Bodybuilders δεν απολαμβάνουν την προβολή και την αναγνώριση που απολάμβαναν οι πολιοί. Δεν λέω ότι φταίει κάποιος απαραίτητα. Οι ομοσπονδίες είναι πολλές, οι αγώνες ακόμα περισσότερο, οι κατηγορίες άπειρες...
Το πράγμα είναι διασπασμένο πολύ.

Δείτε στο αφιέρωμα ότι ο κάθε αθλητής είχε την φωτογραφία του και κείμενο για τον ίδιο στο περιοδικό, ανεξάρτητα από την θέση που πήρε. Κάποιο από αυτούς, που τότε μόλις ξεκινούσαν, όπως Σιατραωάνης, Βασάλος, Τσιλικούδης κ.α. έγιναν αργότερα μεγάλοι πρωταθλητές και με διάρκεια...

Μια ερώτηση για όποιον το γνωρίζει. Στη σελίδα 16, αυτός δίπλα στον Τόνυ Έμμοτ είναι ο Διακογιάννης;

----------


## goldenera

Φίλε μου, στη σελίδα 4-5/26 στη δεξιά πλευρά δίπλα στο Έμμοτ που ποζάρει το δικέφαλο του, είναι ο Κος Διακογιάννης πολύ νέος τότε αλλά με όραμα για το μέλλον, το οποίο κατάφερε κατά άψoγο τρόπο αφού ήταν ο 1ος Έλληνας που κέρδισε την επαγγελματική κάρτα της IFBB :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## AU77

Ο Γιάννης Διακογιάννης είναι μέλος εδώ αν μιλούμε για τον ίδιο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Μόλις είδα το παρακάτω link από το Facebook του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. Περιγραφή των Αγώνων Mr. Hellas 1979! http://joom.ag/1GAb
> 
> Σήμερα δυστυχώς οι Bodybuilders δεν απολαμβάνουν την προβολή και την αναγνώριση που απολάμβαναν οι πολιοί. Δεν λέω ότι φταίει κάποιος απαραίτητα. Οι ομοσπονδίες είναι πολλές, οι αγώνες ακόμα περισσότερο, οι κατηγορίες άπειρες...
> Το πράγμα είναι διασπασμένο πολύ.
> 
> Δείτε στο αφιέρωμα ότι ο κάθε αθλητής είχε την φωτογραφία του και κείμενο για τον ίδιο στο περιοδικό, ανεξάρτητα από την θέση που πήρε. Κάποιο από αυτούς, που τότε μόλις ξεκινούσαν, όπως Σιατραωάνης, Βασάλος, Τσιλικούδης κ.α. έγιναν αργότερα μεγάλοι πρωταθλητές και με διάρκεια...
> 
> Μια ερώτηση για όποιον το γνωρίζει. Στη σελίδα 16, αυτός δίπλα στον Τόνυ Έμμοτ είναι ο Διακογιάννης;



λάθος εκτίμηση , σήμερα υπάρχουν περισσότερα μέσα και φωτογραφίες αθλητών απο κάθε άλλη εποχή , τωρα κατεβαίνει κάποιος σε ένα αγώνα και υπάρχουν στο διαδύκτιο περισσότερες φωτο απο κάποιον παλιό που είχε και 15 χρόνια αγωνιστικής πορείας 

απλα να το διαχωρήσουμε το θέμα παλιότερα απο τα περιοδικά της εποχής υπήρχε πιο ουσιαστική προβολή του αθλητή και πιο σοβαρή , αλλα τον τρόπο πλέον τον επιλέγουν οι ίδιοι οι αθλήτές 
η προβολή μέχρι ενός σημείου είναι καλή και ορθολογική , απο ένα σημείο και μετα καταντάει αηδία και κάποια πράματα δεν κολλάνε σε ευρείας αποδοχής σάιτ και μεσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης όπως πχ σε φόρουμ που αφορούν το άθλημα , γιατι δεν ενδιαφέρει το ευρυ κοινό τι θα φάει και ούτε οι φωτο απο τα φαγητα που τρώει ο καθένας , λές και είναι τίποτε γκουρμέ καταστάσεις  :01. Razz: 

με λίγα και απλα λόγια έχει εκμοντελιστεί ο χώρος μας , πλέον όλοι μοντέλα έχουμε γίνει παρά αθλητες , ενω παλια πρώτα ήταν αθλητής κάποιος και μετα είχε και κάποιες αισθητικής και καλλιτεχνικής φύσεως φωτο και αυτες πολύ σπάνιες

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΗΓΑ ΤΟ 1987 ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΤΩΝ ΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΣ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΚΤΟΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΩ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩ ΕΚΕΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΟΥΝ. Ο Κιος. ΖΑΠΑΤΑΝΙΝΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ Ο JOE WEIDER ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΛΙΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΕΟΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕ ΣΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΜΑΣ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σημείο αναφορας Διονύση και τότε τα είδη που είχε μας φαινόταν εξωγήινα τα βλέπαμε και λέγαμε με αυτα τα πράγματα πώς να μην φτιαχτείς  :01. Wink: 
εγω τέλη του 86 είχα πάει και μάλιστα την ίδια μέρα είχαμε περάσει και απο το μαγαζί χρυσοχοείο που διατηρούσε ένας άλλος πολύ καλός αθλητής εκείνης της εποχής ο Φραγκίσκος Μπατής  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## raiden

Η φήμη του Αθλητή είναι κατι που προκαλεί δέος σ εμάς τους νεότερους του χώρου και που πολύ σωστά ,όπως αναφέρθηκε σε προηγούμενα posts, έχουμε χάσει λίγο τον ρομαντισμό μας για το άθλημα που αγαπάμε (αν ποτέ τον είχαμε βιώσει ) .Μεγαλώσαμε σε μια εποχή όπου η πληροφορία (πολλές φορές και λανθασμένη) διοχετεύεται μέσω του διαδικτύου επομένως όποιος "ψιλο"ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να στρογγυλοκαθήσει και να αρχίσει να διαβάζει . Παλιότερα λοιπόν την γνώση έπρεπε να βγεις έξω και να την αναζητήσεις , σαν μικρός εξερευνητής και χαιρόσουν αν μάθαινες κάποιο " διατροφικό μυστικό" η μια νέα εκτέλεση άσκησης πιο ψαγμένη .Ο Αθλητής λοιπόν αποτελούσε το λινκο της γνώσης του σιδερένιου αθλήματος .
Όταν είδα λοιπόν το αφιέρωμα ξεκίνησα να το διαβάζω για να μάθω λίγα περισσότερα πράγματα κυρίως από τους πιο παλιούς και μπορώ να πω πως ο ρομαντισμός της αφήγησης , οι ρετρό φωτογραφίες , οι προσωπικές εμπειρίες από τα παλιότερα μέλη του φόρουμ με συγκίνησαν . Αποφάσισα λοιπόν να επισκεφθώ και εγώ τον Αθλητή και μπορώ να πω πως χωρίς να γνωρίζω την παλιά του μορφή , η σημερινή του με κέρδισε . Απεκτησε και σελιδα στο facebook !! Δεν θα πω περισσότερα για την εμπειρία μου γιατί μπορεί να θεωρηθεί διαφήμιση , το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα συνεχίσω να πηγαίνω .Γιατί ποιος ξέρει .. ίσως κάποια στιγμή να γράφω κ εγώ για τον Αθλητή και να συγκινούνται οι νεότεροι ..

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πρωτεινη Protivol.......η μοναδικη πρωτεινη που υπηρχε τοτε στην Ελλαδα κ την εφερνε ο Αθλητης ,νομιζω Ιταλικη ηταν.

Εχω ξαναγραψει την ιστορια για την πρωτη μου πρωτεινη αλλα νομιζω αξιζει να την ξαναπω κ εδω μια κ εχει καλτ πλακα.
Πρεπει να ημουν 16 χρονων κ ειχα αρχισει την γυμναστικη με bullworker κ κατι τσιμεντενια βαρη ,οταν ειδα την διαφημιση στο περιοδικο << Τα λιονταρια δεν τρωνε χορταρια ,τρωνε protivol>>.
Πιστευοντας οτι ηταν το διατροφικο μυστικο για να με κανει να αποχωριστω το αδυνατο σωμα μου κ αφου επεισα με μεγαλη δυσκολια τον πατερα μου ,τελικα με 500 δρχ(καθολου λιγα για τοτε) την αγορασα.
Ξεκιναει λοιπον η ιεροτελεστια για την πρωτη δοκιμη κ μαλιστα με παρουσια δυο φιλων μου (ειπαμε ιεροτελεστια! :01. Razz: ).
Ανακατεμα της ασπρης σκονης στο γαλα με κουταλι ...και η πρωτη ηττα! :01. Sad:    Στοκος! δεν διαλυοταν! Την βαζω σε σεικερ κ λιγο ζεστο το γαλα μπας κ διαλυθει!
Μετα απο αρκετο πανω κατω :01. Razz:  τελικα κατι εγινε ,και μετα η πρωτη γουλια!   Μια γευση σαν απο χαλασμενη εμετιλα :02. Puke: ......δεν μπορει θα την συνηθισω!
Δυστηχως δεν πινοταν με τπτ ,ουτε κρατωντας κλειστη την μυτη μου οπως με συμβουλεψαν οι φιλοι μου. Τι να πω τωρα στον πατερα μου; 500 δρχ ηταν αυτες.    Για να μην την πεταξω λοιπον στα σκουπιδια κ την δουν ,βγαινω στον κηπο κ την εθαψα κατω απο μια λεμονια ,να δυναμωσει αυτη τουλαχιστον! :01. Wink: 
Η φαση ομως ηταν πως μετα απο αρκετο καιρο ο πατερας μου σκαλιζοντας το κηπο εβρισκε κατι ασπρα στο χωμα.
Αυτη ηταν η πρωτη protivol στο μπλε κουτι γιατι μετα εφερε την νεα σε σακουλακι κ ηταν καπως πιο βελτιωμενη.
Μετα ο Αθλητης εφερε κατα αποκλειστικοτητα μια σειρα συμπληρωματων της Αγγλικης DAVINA που ηταν πολυ καλυτερης ποιοτητας .
Θυμαμαι η πρωτη που πηρα ηταν ενα κουτι gainer με  φακελακια με υπεροχη γευση φραουλα κ ειχε μαζι κατι μικρες καψουλες με βιταμινες Β.
H υποσχεση που εδινε ηταν 7 κιλα σε 14 μερες .  Τελικα εγω σε 14 μερες πηρα ενα κιλο και ημουν κ ευχαριστημενος! :01. Wink:   Παντως η ενεργεια που μου εδινε στην προπονηση ηταν αισθητη.

----------


## storm68

Η Protivol πρέπει να ήταν καζεΐνη με αρκετή λακτόζη, όμως εκείνη την εποχή δεν είχαν εξελιχτεί τα συμπληρώματα και μας φαινόταν κάτι το εξωπραγματικό. Η Davina που έφερε ο Αθλητής κάπου το ’80 ήταν μάρκα μοναδική για την εποχή της. Μεγάλη ποικιλία, ωραίες γεύσεις. Τότε μάθαμε προϊόντα εξειδικευμένα όπως Smilax, Dibencozide και αν θυμάμαι καλά η Davina έβγαζε και Yohembe που τότε επιτρεπόταν στην Ευρώπη.

Το ντουλάπι που πλέον δεν έχει μία πρωτεΐνη και ένα κουτί αμινοξέα μόνο, αλλά 8-10 διαφορετικά προϊόντα. Τότε δεν υπήρχαν και τα pill-box και κουβαλούσαν όλη μέρα μαζί μου αρκετά κουτάκια με συμπληρώματα για να είμαι σωστός στην ώρα που τα παίρνω.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Dibencozite....το μοναδικο απο αυτα τα ''εξωτικα'' :03. Thumb up:  που ανεφερες που ειχε πραγματικα αποτελεσματα τουλαχιστον σεμενα.
Ναι η σειρα της DAVINA που ειχε φερει τοτε ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ ηταν πολυ καλη!

----------


## DIMITROS

Βρηκα και εγω "σκαβοντας" ενα παλιο ημερολογιο του αθλητη( το ειχα παρει μαζι στο στρατο) και το βαζω...για συλεκτικους ....λογους χαχαχαχα!!!!

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ καλό Δημητρό! Στον 15ο μήνα πιστεύω ότι απεικονίζεται ο Λάρυ Σκοτ, ενώ στον 16ο πιθανολογώ ότι είναι ο Τζο Γουάιντερ με......το σώμα του Ρόμπι Ρόμπινσον (για όποιον γνωρίζει την ιστορία) :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## DIMITROS

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: Αν δε κανω λαθος ( για τη foto του 16ου μηνα) μαλλον προς τον συχωρεμενο Τινερινο μου φερνει!!

----------


## DIMITROS

Dennis Tinerino

----------


## DIMITROS

*Και η διαφημηση του γυμναστηριου του Αθλητη  στη πλατεια Ομονοιας για οσους θυμουντε!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και γω ήμουν μεταξύ Τινερίνο και Αλή Μαλά , πάντως πραγματικά συλλεκτικό το ημερολόγιο του Χρήστου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tvg5

> στον 16ο πιθανολογώ ότι είναι *ο Τζο Γουάιντερ με......το σώμα του Ρόμπι Ρόμπινσον (για όποιον γνωρίζει την ιστορία)*


Ναι οντως....
Θυμαμαι που το διαβασα πρωτη φορα στο βιβλιο του Robby Robinson "The Black Prince;My Life in Bodybuilding:Muscle vs Hustle",
στο οποιο γραφει αναλυτικα την ολη ιστορια με τον Joe Weider στην χαρακτηριστικη ποζα την οποια χρησιμοποιησε σχεδον παντου (πανω σε μεταλλια, στο Olympia, στα συμπληρωματα Weider, κτλ)
και η οποια ειναι στην ουσια το σωμα του Robinson.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυτό είναι ένα πολύ ωραίο τετρασέλιδο έντυπο του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ που μοιραζόταν στους πρόσφατους αγώνες της WABBA.

----------


## goldenera

Φοβερή η προσπάθεια του Αθλητή για τη δημιουργία ηλεκτρονικής βάσης δεδομένων των περιοδικών, πιστεύω πως θα αποτελέσει πηγή έμπνευσης αλλά και γνώσης για όλους του φίλους που ενδιαφέρονται για την ιστορία του σιδερένενιου αθλήματος στη Ελλάδα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Θα ήθελα και εγώ με την σειρά μου να πω δύο λόγια για αυτήν την προσπάθεια της αναγέννησης του Αθλητή. Ως παλιός Bodybuilder, θεώρησα χρέος μου να βοηθήσω με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις, όχι μόνο να μην κλείσει αυτό το ιστορικό κατάστημα από το οποίο περάσαμε, αλλά και να το δούμε να αναγεννιέται και να προχωράει μπροστά, στην ίδια θέση που βρίσκεται εδώ και σχεδόν 50 χρόνια.

Μου έκανε θετική εντύπωση το γεγονός, πόσο γρήγορα υποστηρίχτηκε αυτή η προσπάθεια από παλιούς φίλους και αθλητές, παρόλο που με πολλούς είχαμε χαθεί για κάποιο διάστημα.
Κι όμως μαζευτήκαμε ξανά και όλοι μαζί συγκεντρώνουμε παλιά τεύχη, φωτογραφίες και βιογραφικά παλιών αθλητών, έτσι ώστε η ιστορία του αθλήματος στη χώρα μας να είναι σύντομα διαθέσιμη σε όλους μέσω της ιστοσελίδας μας www.athlitis.gr.

Θα ήταν παράλειψη να μην ευχαριστήσω δημόσια τους υπεύθυνους του forum που από την πρώτη στιγμή στάθηκαν κοντά μας στην αναγέννηση του “Αθλητή”. Χωρίς την βοήθεια τους, η συγκέντρωση των πληροφοριών που χρειαζόμαστε για το αρχείο του “Αθλητή” θα μας έπαιρνε πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο και δεν θα ήταν τόσο πλήρες όσο πιστεύαμε ότι τελικά θα είναι. Θεωρώ ότι θα είναι ένα αρχείο μοναδικό και ελπίζουμε να ανέβει στην αρχική του μορφή σε περίπου ένα μήνα, και φυσικά θα ενημερώνεται διαρκώς,

----------


## vaggan

> Φοβερή η προσπάθεια του Αθλητή για τη δημιουργία ηλεκτρονικής βάσης δεδομένων των περιοδικών, πιστεύω πως θα αποτελέσει πηγή έμπνευσης αλλά και γνώσης για όλους του φίλους που ενδιαφέρονται για την ιστορία του σιδερένενιου αθλήματος στη Ελλάδα


αυτο ειναι πραγματικα κατι που θα θελουμε να δουμε φιλε γιαννη δεν θυμαμαι και εγω ποσα χρονια εψαχνα εναγωνιος στα παλαιοπωλεια στο μοναστηρακι για παλια τευχη του αθλητη και του bodybuilding απο τις δεκαετιες του 70 και του 80 θα ειναι κατι εξαιρετικο :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Tο Σαββάτο που μας πέρασε βρεθήκαμε μια ωραία παρέα από το φορουμ στον Αθλητή.
Ο Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης,ο Γιάννης Διακογιάννης, ο Χρήστος (1961), ο Διονύσης και είπαμε πολλά για τα παλιά αλλά και τα νεότερα, ιστορίες που εκτυλίχθηκαν σε αυτο το ιστορικό μαγαζί καθώς και πρόσωπα που ήταν στενά συνδεδεμένα με τον χώρο.

----------


## NASSER

Ωραία παρέα και ωραίες αναμνηστικές φώτο!!
Θα ήταν πολύ ωραία σκέψη πέραν της αγοράς συμπληρωμάτων, ο ''αθλητής'' να γίνει και στέκι για τους φίλους του αθλήματος, παλιούς και νέους.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ακριβως! :03. Thumb up:     Εκτος απο την αψογη κ συγχρονη μορφη που εχει παρει ο χωρος πια , ειναι γεματος αναμνησεις κ συναισθηματα.     Απο εδω ξεκινησαν ολα για το Ελληνικο Β.Βing. πριν απο μισο αιωνα!
Και ομως υπαρχει ακομη!.....Και αυτο χαρη σε καποιους ανθρωπους που πραγματικα αγαπουν αυτην την ιστορια κ θελουν να αγαπηθει κ απο τους νεοτερους.
Ευχομαι μεσα απο την αναβιωση του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ μεσω παρουσιασης παλαιου υλικου ,μεσω παλαιων (αρχαιων :01. Razz: ) πρωτεργατων αθλητων ,να μπορεσουν να παρουν κ οι νεοι αθλουμενοι ενα μερος της ρομαντικης ''μαγειας'' που ζησαμε εμεις οι παλαιοτεροι!

----------


## beefmeup

η αληθεια ειναι οτι κ εγω σαν παιδακι :01. Mr. Green:  απο τον Αθλητη ειχα παρει την πρωτη μου πρωτεινη..μια iron tek σοκολατα ,που ειχε κ κρεατινη κ με ειχε πιασει απιστευτα,ακομα το θυμαμαι αυτο :01. Mr. Green: 
ευτυχως ειμουν πιο τυχερος οσον αφορα την ποιοτητα παραγωγης του προιοντος σε σχεση με τους παλιοτερους,κ ειχα μεινει πολυ ευχαριστημενος καθ ολα απο αυτη...ακομα κ σημερα με αλλη συσκευασια την ειδα στα ραφια του μαγαζιου.. :01. Smile: 
καθως κ πολλα ρουχα προπονησης με περιεργα σχεδια σχετικα με το ββ..

ηταν μια καλη ευκαιρια να συναντηθουμε παλι οι συνηθεις υποπτοι..δεν υπαρχει τπτ καλυτερο απο καφε/φαγητο κ μπιλντεροκουβεντουλα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Παρότι δεν εχω περάσει απο το μαγαζί,ο χώρος φαινεται ''καθαρος'' και εξαιρετικός...με προτρέπει σαν αθλητη και σαν πελάτη να μπω στο μαγαζί ...Πόσο μάλλον οταν γνωριζω οτι ειναι ενα κατάστημα με κάποια ιστορία στο χώρο του αθληματος!!! μακάρι το ελληνικο κοινο να συνεχισει να το στηρίζει οπως του αρμοζει  :02. Welcome: 

απο τις φωτογραφίες διεκρινα ήδη πολλες ΤΟΠ μαρκες στα ράφια του

----------


## goldenera

Ωραία η παρέα του forum μας, σε χώρο που ταιριάζει απόλυτα στη φιλοσοφία του bodybuilding.gr :01. Wink: 

Παλαιότερα που ανέβαινα συχνά Αθήνα, η επίσκεψη και το 'χάζεμα' της βιτρίνας αλλά και του εσωτερικού χώρου του Αθλητή ήταν απαραίτητη ιεροτελεστία :01. Wink: . Όπως έχω ξαναγράψει θυμάμαι ακόμα το αίσθημα χαράς όταν είδα στα ράφια του Αθλητή το περίφημο βιβλίο του Τζορτζ Σνάιντερ μεταφρασμένο μάλιστα στα Ελληνικά '3 ακόμα επαναλήψεις' που τόσα χρόνια μετά μου δίνει ακόμα κατά καιρούς έμπνευση για προπόνηση και προσπάθεια. Επίσης θυμάμαι τα hardcore ρούχα του, που τα έβλεπα μόνο στα ξένα περιοδικά φορεμένα από hardcore επαγγελματίες και όχι μόνο. Μακάρι η νέα προσπάθεια να αποτελέσει πηγή έπνευσης και ενθουσιασμού για τους παλαιότερους, αλλά και γνώσης για του νεότερους!

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Η συνάντηση με παλιούς φίλους του αθλήματος στο γνώριμο στέκι του Αθλητή σηματοδοτεί μια νέα εποχή.
Μιλώντας ιδιαίτερα με τον Διακογιάννη για παλιούς αγώνες και αθλήτριες, μου έρχονται στο μυαλό μνήμες απερίγραπτες, όπως η μοναδική φορά που αγωνιστήκαμε μαζί το 1986 στο Mr. Hellas που έγινε στην Πάτρα σε διοργάνωση του Διονύση Βολικού. Ο άνθρωπος είναι κινητή ιστορία σε γνώσεις.

Όμως και οι νεότεροι της παρέας δεν υστερούσαν καθόλου στην συζήτηση. Γενικά η «Μπιλντεροκουβέντα» με ανθρώπους που αγαπάνε το άθλημα είναι ένα σπορ στο οποίο κολλάς.

Ευχαριστώ για αυτό το υπέροχο Σάββατο που περάσαμε μαζί παιδιά!




> Tο Σαββάτο που μας πέρασε βρεθήκαμε μια ωραία παρέα από το φορουμ στον Αθλητή.
> Ο Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης,ο Γιάννης Διακογιάννης, ο Χρήστος (1961), ο Διονύσης και είπαμε πολλά για τα παλιά αλλά και τα νεότερα, ιστορίες που εκτυλίχθηκαν σε αυτο το ιστορικό μαγαζί καθώς και πρόσωπα που ήταν στενά συνδεδεμένα με τον χώρο.

----------


## tvg5

Απ'τον "Αθλητη" μαθαμε το bodybuilding στην Ελλαδα.
Το πρωι επισκεψη στο καταστημα, μετα προπονηση και το βραδυ "Dorian Gray"........  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Εχω ακουσει πολλες αναφορες απο μεγαλυτερους για τον "Αθλητη" κ μαλιστα πολλες απο αυτες ηταν απο ατομα κ εκτος του χωρου! Τοτε για να βελτιωσει καποιος την εικονα του κ να γινει πιο μυωδεις ειχε στανταρ επισκευτει τον Αθλητη! Χαιρομαι που αναβιωνει κ εξελισεται ενας τετοιος ιστορικος χωρος, γιατι και το ελληνικο bodybuilding εχει ιστορια κ το καταστημα αυτο ειναι ενα μερος αυτης της ιστοριας.

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Από χθες ξεκίνησε και επίσημα η δυνατή συνεργασία μεταξύ του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και του Forum μέσω της σύνδεσης του e-shop!
Ήδη στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ έχουν έρθει πολλά μέλη του Forum, στηρίζοντας το ιστορικότερο κατάστημα της χώρας μας.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή αρχή λοιπόν και εύχομαι αυτη η συνεργασία να είναι ωφέλιμη  και επικοδομητική για όλους!!

είναι μεγάλη χαρα η αναγέννηση αυτού του ιστορικού καταστήματος και η συνεργασία με το φόρουμ μας , που πάντα ως στόχο έχει την σωστη ενημέρωση και καθοδήγηση σε θέματα γυμναστικής διατροφής και συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## raiden

Αμα κανονισετε παλι καμια συναντηση πειτε το μας κ εμας να ερθουμε να ακουσουμε καμια ιστορια και συμβουλη ! Σιγουρα κατι θα αποκομισουμε . Μακαρι να αποτελεσει κ παλι σημειο στναντησης !!

----------


## Psychosocial

Ποια είναι η ιστοσελίδα του καταστήματος;

----------


## NASSER

Η σελίδα του καταστήματος την βρίσκεις πλέον και μέσο του φόρουμ, καθώς υπάρχει συνεργασία http://www.bodybuilding.gr/athlitis
Διαφορετικά http://athlitis.gr/

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές ιστορικές φωτογραφίες του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, όταν είχε προσκαλέσει τον Bill Richardson, παγκόσμιο πρωταθλητή τότε της WABBA, για το Mr Ελλάς του 1978.

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Ο μεγάλος Μπίλ Ρίτσαρντσον ήταν κεντρική μορφή των αγώνων της WABBA εκείνα τα χρόνια.
Το 1981 κέρδισε τον τίτλο του «Επαγγελματία Mr. Europe” σε αγώνα που έγινε στην Αθήνα. Το εξώφυλλο του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ που τον απεικονίζει είναι από το προσωπικό μου αρχείο, τεύχος Νο 76, Αύγουστος 1980.

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Η Ιστορία του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ    
Ο πρωταθλητής τω τριών δεκαετιών, ’70, ’80 και ’90, *Γιάννης Κούκος* στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.
Ένα μέρος ιδιαίτερα γνώριμο για αυτόν!
Μαζί μας ο Τάσος Παπαδόπουλος και ο Τάσος (Metalhead) για την απαραίτητη σύνδεση του παλιού με το νέο Bodybuilding!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Καθε συνάντηση σε αυτο το μαγαζί,ειδικα για εμας τους νεότερους αποτελεί εμπνευση και προτροπή προς το αθλημα/χόμπυ που αγαπάμε...Ειδικά οταν υπάρχει αμεση επικοινωνία και επαφη,με όσους αφησαν το στίγμα τους στις χρυσες δεκαετίες του bodybuilding...ευχαριστούμε  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Nive

Πήγα το Σάββατο από το ιστορικό αυτό μαγαζί. 
Γνώρισα από κοντά τον κύριο Μαραγκάκη ο οποίος εκτός από ευγενέστατος είναι και κατατοπιστικότατος σε ό,τι και αν τον ρωτήσεις. 
Τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια ο άνθρωπος είναι γνώστης και λάτρης του αθλήματος και αυτό τα λέει όλα. 

Στο κατάστημα γνώρισα το παλικάρι που δουλεύει (μου διαφεύγει τ`όνομα του συντέκνου) ο οποίος είναι εξίσου εξυπηρετικότατος και η σκέψη του στο ό,τι προτείνει έχει λογική σειρά.  :03. Clap: 

Προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα να πάτε να ψωνίσετε από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ γιατί είναι ιστορικό μαγαζί και δουλεύεται από ανθρώπους με μεράκι και πάθος. 


υ.γ. Τα προϊόντα είναι όλα top....  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Η Ιστορία του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ    
> Ο πρωταθλητής τω τριών δεκαετιών, ’70, ’80 και ’90, Γιάννης Κούκος στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.
> Ένα μέρος ιδιαίτερα γνώριμο για αυτόν!*
> Μαζί μας ο Τάσος Παπαδόπουλος και ο Τάσος (Metalhead) για την απαραίτητη σύνδεση του παλιού με το νέο Bodybuilding!



Πραγματι Σπύρο ,ο Γιάννης Κούκος ήταν συνδεδεμένος με τον Αθλητή, τις διοργανωσεις της WABBA , αλλά και στα περιοδικά ΑΘΛΗΤΗ & BODYBUILDING που μια περίοδο κυκλοφορούσαν παράλληλα...
Ειναι ωραίο να τον βλέπουμε στον ίδιο χώρο, μετά από τόσο πολλά χρόνια!

Παραθέτω ένα χαρακτηριστικό εξώφυλλο και μια συνέντευξη που αφορα τον ίδιο, μετά από την συμμετοχή του στο *Mr Ηellas της WABBA το 1982*, που αγωνίστηκε για τον τίτλο του Mr ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ μαζί με τον *Φραγκίσκο Μπατή* και τον *Χρήστο Χατζηγεωργιου* (Τελικά ισοβάθμησαν στην 1η θέση μαζί με τον Μπατή)

----------


## goldenera

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα! 

Τί να πει κανείς.....όμορφη ψυχή σε υπερκαλαίσθητο κορμί, ήθος, ευπρέπεια, αξίες άλλων ρομαντικών εποχών, παράδειγμα προς μίμηση για τα νέα παιδιά αλλά και για εμάς τους μεγαλύτερους :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

> Πήγα το Σάββατο από το ιστορικό αυτό μαγαζί. 
> Γνώρισα από κοντά τον κύριο Μαραγκάκη ο οποίος εκτός από ευγενέστατος είναι και κατατοπιστικότατος σε ό,τι και αν τον ρωτήσεις. 
> Τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια ο άνθρωπος είναι γνώστης και λάτρης του αθλήματος και αυτό τα λέει όλα. 
> 
> Στο κατάστημα γνώρισα το παλικάρι που δουλεύει (μου διαφεύγει τ`όνομα του συντέκνου) ο οποίος είναι εξίσου εξυπηρετικότατος και η σκέψη του στο ό,τι προτείνει έχει λογική σειρά. 
> 
> Προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα να πάτε να ψωνίσετε από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ γιατί είναι ιστορικό μαγαζί και δουλεύεται από ανθρώπους με μεράκι και πάθος. 
> 
> 
> υ.γ. Τα προϊόντα είναι όλα top....



Ήταν ιδιαίτερη χαρά μου που γνώρισα τον Νίκο Βερώνη (Nive) στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. Ο Νίκος είναι φυσικοθεραπευτής με βαθιά γνώση των θεμάτων της γυμναστικής με βάρη, των συμπληρωμάτων κ.τ.λ.

Ο χώρος χρειάζεται τέτοιους επιστήμονες που συνδυάζουν άριστα τη θεωρία με την πράξη. Ο Νίκος αντάλλαξε επίσης ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις με τον Χρήστο Βλαμάκη (αριστερά στη φώτο) ενός εκ των υπευθύνων του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ για θέματα δύναμης, αποκατάστασης τραυματισμών κ.τ.λ.

----------


## Nive

Kύριε Μαραγκάκη ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. 
Χαρά μου να βοηθώ όπου και όσο μπορώ άτομα με την ίδια τρέλα  :01. Wink: 

υ.γ. ο Χρήστος πολύ γνώστης και δυνατό παλικάρι.

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Το προηγούμενο Σάββατο βεθήκαμε στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ με έναν παλιό φίλο και συναθλητή, τον Τάλη Τσιβιλή.
Ο Τάκης αγωνιζόταν στην δεκαετία του ’80 και αρχές του ’90, και η επίσκεψη του στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ του θύμισε πολλά και τον συγκίνησε ιδιαίτερα.
Δείτε το αφιέρωμα στον Τάκη εδώ.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Σταθερο και σκληρό ΤΕΑΜ  :05. Biceps:

----------


## sobral

Στον Αθλητή πραγματικά η ιστορία συνεχίζεται...ένα πραγματικό στέκι των ανθρώπων, παλιών και νέων, του bodybuilding. :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραία παρεά... ζηλέυουμε οι υπόλοιποι που δε μπορούμε να παρευρεθούμε.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Ωραιο παρεακι!! Φανταζομαι ομηρικες κουβεντες που θα εγιναν!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Το κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, είχε συνδυαστεί άρρηκτα με τα περιοδικά που εξέδιδε..
Αρχικά ο *ΆΔΩΝΙΣ* , που κυκλοφόρησε 24 περιοδικά, για 2 χρόνια στην ουσία, από Ιανουάριο του 1968 εως και Δεκεμβριο του 1969.
Κατόπιν ονομάστηκε το περιοδικο *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, ξεκινώντας το 1970 με αρίθμηση από το 25, συνεχίζωντας δηλαδή τον ΑΔΩΝΗ, ενώ το 1985 ξεκίνησε παράλληλα και την έκδοση του *BODYBUILDING.
*Από  1.1.1998, κυκλοφόρησε η τελευταία έκδοση που ονομαζόταν *Bodybuilding & Fitness
*Ολη η ύλη γενικά ήταν προσεγμένη  , με χρήσιμα άρθρα, φωτογραφίες και αφιερώματα. :03. Thumb up: 
Mερικά εξώφυλλα του  *BODYBUILDING

*

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Τρομερό το εξώφυλλο στην πρώτη φώτο,  θα με ενδιέφερε να διαβάσω το άρθρο για το αλάτι τη ζάχαρη και τη σόγια για να δω τις τότε απόψεις... 
Σύντομα ξανά στον αθλητή για φθινοπωρινο απαραίτητο STACK

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

> Τρομερό το εξώφυλλο στην πρώτη φώτο,  θα με ενδιέφερε να διαβάσω το άρθρο για το αλάτι τη ζάχαρη και τη σόγια για να δω τις τότε απόψεις... 
> Σύντομα ξανά στον αθλητή για φθινοπωρινο απαραίτητο STACK


Τάσο, παρόλο που θα σε δούμε σύντομα από κοντά για το φθινοπωρινό σου «φόρτωμα» προϊόντων, ας μην σε κρατάμε σε αγωνία!
Εδώ είναι το άρθρο που ζήτησες…

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Αυτό θα πεί ΑΜΕΣΌΤΗΤΑ .!!! thx guys  :08. Toast:  :05. Weights:

----------


## goldenera

Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν τα περιοδικά που εξέδιδε τότε ο ιστορικός Αθλητής υπάρχουν και σήμερα διαθέσιμα προς πώληση. Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον για εμάς που αγαπάμε την παλιά καλή εποχή του σιδερένιου αθλήματος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Γιάννη,αν και σκόπευα να το ρίξω στο τραπέζι για θέμα πρός συζητηση γιατι ειναι πολύ μεγαλο κεφάλαιο και το εχω καπως οργανωμένο για να υπαρχουν κ τα επιχειρήματα, θα ηταν πολύ ωραίο να γινει μια επετειακή ίσως εκδοση του περιοδικου ,ακριβώς όπως ηταν παλιά ,και να κυκλοφορήσει σε καποια αντίτυπα...just saying  :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ ωραία ιδέα Τάσο! Κάποτε είχα 'πετύχει' στον Αθλητή το περίφημο βιβλίο του Τζορτζ Σνάιντερ '3 ακόμα επαναλήψεις' μεταφρασμένο στα Ελληνικά...ε ρε χαρά που την είχα κάνει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

> Πολύ ωραία ιδέα Τάσο! Κάποτε είχα 'πετύχει' στον Αθλητή το περίφημο βιβλίο του Τζορτζ Σνάιντερ '3 ακόμα επαναλήψεις' μεταφρασμένο στα Ελληνικά...ε ρε χαρά που την είχα κάνει


Το «3 ακόμα επαναλήψεις» πρέπει να το είχα διαβάσει τουλάχιστον 5 φορές.
Τώρα βρήκα «πρόχειρο» στο γραφείο μου το «Σκληρό Bodybuilding» και το τράβηξα μία φωτογραφία. Οι παλιοί θα το θυμούνται…

Γενικά τα βιβλία του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ είχαν μεγάλη επίδραση στους Bodybuilders της εποχής εκείνης. Δεν έχει σημασία εάν σήμερα κάποιες
απόψεις που αναφέρονται στα βιβλία θεωρούνται παλιομοδίτικες. Τότε αποτελούσαν πηγή έμπνευσης και σημείο αναφοράς.

----------


## vaggan

δεν συμφερει να γινει επανεκδοση των τευχων για πεντε δεκα τρελλαμενους που ειμαστε εδω μεσα και γουσταρουμε παλια τευχη  εκτος και αν πληρωναμε για καθε τευχος μια μικρη περιουσια :01. Mr. Green:  πιστευω αν γινει εδω μεσα ανεβασμα των τευχων με την μορφη ηλεκτρονικου εντυπου θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο την χθεσινή μας συνάντηση στον Αθλητή, με τον *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο*, τον Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη και τον Χρήστο(1961).
Bodybuilderoκουβέντα στο έπακρι, φτάσαμε στο Mr Οδύσσεια το 1985, ώσπου καταλήξαμε να μιλάμε στο τηλέφωνο με ανοικτή ακρόαση με τον JHall of Famer, *Τάσο Μώρο* !

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πρωτη φορα μου δοθηκε η ευκαιρια να συνομιλησω τοση ωρα με τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο , κ αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος ΒΒερ που εχει περασει απο την Ελλαδα  μονο για την φοβερη του διαπλαση αλλα κ για την προσωπικοτητα του γενικα σαν πακετο.
Ειναι κ θα ειναι για παντα ο Αrnold της Ελλαδας.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ναστε καλα παιδια πολυ ωραία παρέα και φαντάζομαι τα θέματα συζήτησης ανεξάντλητα , ειδικα στον ιστορικό χώρο του Αθλητή  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Μια επίσκεψη του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου στο ιστορικό κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ είναι πάντοτε ιδιαίτερα τιμιτική.
Το όνομα του Σπύρου στην ιστορία του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding είναι γραμμένο με χρυσά γράμματα για μία σειρά από λόγους που όλοι γνωρίζουν.
Θα χαρούμε πολύ να τον ξαναδούμε σύντομα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανεβάζω μερικά εξώφυλλα των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗ




> Το κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, είχε συνδυαστεί άρρηκτα με τα περιοδικά που εξέδιδε..
> Αρχικά ο *ΆΔΩΝΙΣ* , που κυκλοφόρησε 24 περιοδικά, για 2 χρόνια στην ουσία, από Ιανουάριο του 1968 εως και Δεκεμβριο του 1969.


*Ο Σύγχρονος ΑΔΩΝΙΣ*

*Το πρώτο περιοδικό, με ημερομηνία κυκλοφορίας Ιανουάριος 1968*









*
Ο τελευταίος ΑΔΩΝΙΣ, Νοέμβριος- Δεκέμβριος 1969*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κατόπιν ονομάστηκε το περιοδικο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ, ξεκινώντας το 1970 με αρίθμηση από το 25, συνεχίζωντας δηλαδή τον ΑΔΩΝΗ,

----------


## Polyneikos

> ενώ το 1985 ξεκίνησε παράλληλα και την έκδοση του *BODYBUILDING.*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Από 1.1.1998, κυκλοφόρησε η τελευταία έκδοση που ονομαζόταν *Bodybuilding & Fitness*










Το "κύκνειο άσμα" των Εκδόσεων Αθλητή, το περιοδικό του Δεκεμβρίου 2007, ήταν το τελευταίο περιοδικό που κυκλοφόρησε .

----------


## Polyneikos

Αλλος ένας μεγάλος αθλητής που πέρναγε συχνά από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, ο *Γιάννης Γκίνης.*







Αυτη η φωτό, είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια αναπάντεχη και ωραία συνάντηση έγινε σημερα στο Κατάστημα ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.
Μπαίνει ένας κύριος να ζητήσει ένα συμπλήρωμα, ο οποίος συνομίλησε εγκάρδια με τον Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη.
Μου λεει ο Σπύρος, έλα να σου γνωρίσω κάποιον.
Αυτός ήταν ο *Νίκος Ζαπατίνας*, ο γνωστός σκηνοθέτης και αδερφός του *Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα*, όπου ακριβώς πριν 50 χρόνια (1966), ξεκίνησαν μαζί τα δύα αδέρφια αυτό το ιστορικό κατάστημα και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που έχουν αναφερθεί!

----------


## Nive

Ανθρωποι ιστορια!!!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μερος της ιστοριας του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ ο Νικος Ζαπατινας.  Τις δεκαετιες 70 80 ,οχι συχνα αλλα καποιες φορες τον συναντουσα μεσα στο καταστημα.
Γνωστος σκηνοθετης ο Νικος Ζαπατινας ,εμεις ομως τον μαθαμε σαν ο αδελφος του Αντρεα.  Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα αισθανεται ομορφα κ οχι μονο διαβαινοντας την πορτα αυτου του ιστορικου χωρου για το αθλημα.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Αυτες ειναι συναντίσεις!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

> Αλλος ένας μεγάλος αθλητής που πέρναγε συχνά από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, ο *Γιάννης Γκίνης.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτη η φωτό, είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου.


ρε παιδια αυτος ο γκιννης οσα χρονια και αν περασουν θα κοιτας φωτο του και θα σε χαζευει με την σκληραδα του το ιδιο ισχυει και για τον σπυρο τον μπουρναζο αφησαν στιγμα στο ελληνικο μποντυμπιλντινγκ παρολο που δεν εγιναν επαγγελματιες ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι ασυναγωνιστοι

----------


## mjtir

'Οταν βλεπω εξώφυλλα βαριά σαν ιστορια μελαγχολώ...

Αλήθεια έχουμε κανένα νέο από την ψηφιοποίηση ?

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η πρόσφατη επίσκεψη του Νίκου Ζαπατίνα στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ μας χαροποίησε ιδιαίτερα.
Ο Κος Ζαπατίνας το αγαπάει πραγματικά, μην ξεχνάμε τις στιγμές που έχει ζήσει εδώ μέσα αφού μπαινοέβγαινε σχεδόν κάθε μέρα περίπου 40 χρόνια!
Η ψηφιοποιήση έχει ολοκληρωθεί για 12 τεύχη «ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ» και ένα τεύχος «ΑΔΩΝΙΣ». Στο site μας χαμηλά υπάρχει σχετικό link που είναι αυτό *εδώ*.

Τα τεύχη που έχουν ανέβει είναι λίγα μπροστά σε αυτά που έχουμε προς επεξεργασία. Όμως κάθε τεύχος χρειάζεται αρκετή δουλειά και το παλεύουμε έχοντας λίγα στην διάθεσή μας. Επίσης, δεν έχουμε ανεβάσει ακόμα τα βιογραφικά των Βετεράνων αθλητών, εκτός από αυτό του κου. Αβελκίου όπου το ανεβάσαμε δοκιμαστικά. Στο κάτω μέρος κάθε περιοδικού ή Βετεράνου υπάρχει σημείο για σχόλια, αν και φυσικά σχόλια μπορείτε να γράψετε και εδώ στο Forum.

Ζητάμε την κατανόησή σας…

Ψάχνοντας όμως τα τεύχη που έχουν ανέβει ήδη θα πάρετε μία γεύση του τι συνέβαινε εκείνα τα χρόνια.

Απολαύστε μία αρχική πλοήγηση στο Αρχείο του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ!

----------


## Polyneikos

Τέλεια δουλειά , ανεκτίμητης αξίας  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικη αναβίωση της ιστορίας του Ελληνικού ββ με βάση την εξέλιξη και τα σύγχρονα μέσα ενημέρωσης που είναι η ηλεκτρονική μορφή πλέον και αυτο έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μάθουν οι νεότεροι την ιστορία του αθλήματός μας  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Τέλεια δουλειά , ανεκτίμητης αξίας


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Εξαιρετική ιδέα, και υλοποίηση για την αναβίωση της παλιάς ιστορίας του σιδερένιου αθλήματος μέσω των περιοδικών σε μια εποχή που όλα ήταν πιο απλά, πιο ρομαντικά και πιο γνήσια. Οι printers θα πάρουνε φωτιά, ευχαριστούμε θερμά τους ανθρώπους του ιστορικού ΑΘΛΗΤΗ για αυτήν την πρωτοβουλία!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μας δινετε την δυνατοτητα να ξεφυλλισουμε τευχη που ουτε τα εξωφυλα τους ειχαμε προλαβει να δουμε ,ευχαριστουμε! :03. Clap: 
Ενδιαφερον εχει καπου που λεει οτι ο Σταυρος Τριανταφυλλιδης στο Μρ. Ευρωπη 1969 βγηκε 7ος μεταξυ 71 αντιπαλων :01. Unsure:  με γενικο νικητη τον Αrnold. Προφανως θελει να πει 7ος στην κατηγορια του χωρις να ξερουμε ποσοι ηταν σ αυτην.
Περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον ομως εχει σε ερωτηματολογιο σχετικα με το σεξ ,κ στο τελος κανεις τον απολογισμο στις γνωσεις σου αφου δινει τις σωστες απαντησεις.
Ερωτηση 1η . Η εκγυμνασις του σωματος μειωνει τις σεξουαλικες ορμες;
Απαντηση. Σωστο...... :01.Ftou:  :01. Razz:     Ωχ...μας εκαψε! :08. Turtle: 
Ενταξει στις υπολοιπες καλα τα λεει πριν 45 χρονια! :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανασύρω κάποια κομμάτια ,από το απίστευτο ψηφιακό υλικό του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.
Από την επίσκεψη του Reg Park στην Αθήνα

----------


## goldenera

Πραγματικά αν το σκεφτείς και ίσως οι νεότεροι ή μάλλον αυτοί που δεν έχουν διαβάσει την σύγχρονη ιστορία του σιδερένιου αθλήματος δεν μπορούν να συνειδητοποιήσουν την αξία που είχε για τη χώρα μας η επίσκεψη κολοσσών όπως ο Reg Park, o οποίος αποτέλεσε παράδειγμα προς μίμηση όχι μόνο με τις επιτυχίες του αλλά και τον χαρακτήρα του και τον βίο του εν γένει που τον έκανε σεβαστό παγκοσμίως. Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

αντε τωρα να εισαι στην αθηνα στα τελη του 60 που δεν υπηρχε μυρωδια απο το τι ειναι μποντιμπιλντινγκ και να βλεπεις τον ρεγκ παρκ συγκλονιστικο θεαμα θα ελεγε ο κοσμος χοντρος δεν ειναι αδυνατος δεν ειναι τι ειναι αυτος :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα αξιόλογο και ανεκτίμητο υλικό και ο Ρέτζ Πάρκ σε πολυ καλή κατάσταση και φαίνονται οι προδιαγραφες που είχε και πόσο καλοσχηματισμένος ήταν , σίγουρα εκείνα τα χρόνια τετοιους αθλητες στην Ελλάδα και οχι μόνο τους έβλεπαν σαν εξωγήινους  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## mjtir

Γνωρίζοντας τις δυσκολίες του εγχειρήματος από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου ένα

μεγάλο ευχαριστώ .

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Σήμερα ανέβηκε στο blog.Athlitis.gr το τεύχος Νο.1, του περιοδικού Bodybuilding and Fitness.
Δεκέμβριος του 1998 με εξώφυλλο τον Νίκο Σιγάλα.

Αξίζει να το "ξεφυλλίσετε". :01. Smile:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το τεύχος 25 του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ –Ιανουάριος 1970 ήταν στην ουσία το τεύχος Νο1!
Ο εκδότης Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας προτίμησε να συνεχίσει την αρίθμηση από εκεί που τελείωνε η αρίθμηση του περιοδικού ΑΔΩΝΙΣ, για να δοθεί μία συνέχεια στη γενικότερη προσπάθεια.

Στα πρώτα τεύχη του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ διακρίνουμε μία προσπάθεια να συμπεριληφθεί μεγαλύτερη θεματολογία, όπως στίβος, ποδόσφαιρο, κινηματογράφος κ.τ.λ.

Αργότερα η τακτική αυτή εγκαταλείπεται και ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ επικεντρώνεται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στο Bodybuilding.
Ξεφυλλίστε ή και αν θέλετε εκτυπώστε το πρώτο τεύχος του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, από το blog.Athlitis.gr.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ένα "ΝΕΟ" τεύχος των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* είναι διαθέσιμο στο blog.athlitis.gr Πρόκειται για το περιοδικό BODYBUILDING No 37 -Ιανουάριος 1988.

Διαβάστε μεταξύ άλλων:
Περιγραφή του αγώνα Mr. Europe 1987 με νικητές τον Γιάννη Γκίνη και την Βάνα Κοψιά!Όγκος και συμμετρία από τον Λάμπη Αβελκίου...και πολλά ακόμα που θα μας μεταφέρουν σε μία άλλη εποχή.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το "νέο" τεύχος των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* είναι διαθέσιμο στο blog.athlitis.gr
Πρόκειται για το περιοδικό BODYBUILDING & FITNESS No2 - Μάρτιος 1999. Εξώφυλλο ο μοναδικός Βαγγέλης Φύτρος όπου παραχώρησε και μία ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*, bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο3, Σεπτέμβριος 1999, με εξώφυλλο τον πολυνίκη Παναγιώτη Σιώτη. 

Εδώ παρατηρούμε ένα άνοιγμα του εκδότη Νίκου Ζαπατίνα προς όλες τις διοργανώσεις αγώνων, με παρουσιάσεις όχι μόνον αυτών της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ αλλά επίσης και αυτών της NABBA και IFBB. Θα μπορούσε μάλιστα να χαρακτηριστεί ως «Τεύχος Αγώνων» αφού πολλοί παλιοί αθλητές θα δουν εδώ μία φωτογραφία τους ή έστω μία αναφορά στη συμμετοχή τους.

«Ξεφυλλίστε» το στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ένα ακόμα περιοδικό *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* είναι στον αέρα, διαθέσιμο προς όλους, στο blog.athlitis.gr

Πρόκειται για το τεύχος Νο 51 με εξώφυλλο τον ανεπανάληπτο Serge Nubret.
Διαβάστε μεταξύ άλλων την περιγραφή των αγώνων Mr.Europe και Mr.Olympia 1974 που έγιναν τις ίδιες μέρες στο Essen της Γερμανίας, και πολλά άλλα ενδιαφέροντα θέματα μιας διαφορετικής εποχής…

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Με αφορμή το ανέβασμα του περιοδικού Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος No 4 που έγινε σήμερα στο blog.athlitis.gr θα θέλαμε να ευχαριστήσουμε ορισμένους ανθρώπους που μας δάνεισαν αρκετά παλιά τεύχη των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* προκειμένου να προχωρήσουμε κάποια βήματα περαιτέρω ως προς την ολοκλήρωση του Αρχείου.

Ευχαριστούμε λοιπόν τους Γιάννη Διακογιάννη, Γιώργο Δαλιάνη, Νίκο Ζαπατίνα, Δημήτρη Ζαπατίνα, καθώς και τους υπεύθυνους του Forum που αγκάλιασαν από την πρώτη στιγμή αυτή την προσπάθεια.

Παράκληση προς όλους τους φίλους, όποιος έχει κάποιο από τα παρακάτω τεύχη του *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* να μας το δανείσει για λίγες μέρες να το σκανάρουμε και κατόπιν θα του το επιστρέψουμε άθικτο. Κάποια από αυτά τα τεύχη τα έχουμε ήδη, όμως είναι σε κακή ποιότητα, κάποια άλλα δεν τα έχουμε καθόλου.

*Τεύχη:* 28, 31 32, 33, 34, 35, 37-38, 39-40, 41-42, 45-46, 47.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού ΑΔΩΝΙΣ τεύχος Νο 23-24 εκδόθηκε τον Νοέμβριο του 1969. Εκεί, στο γράμμα του εκδότη, ανακοινώθηκε η διακοπή του και η έκδοση ενός περιοδικού με το όνομα "*ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ*".

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## NASSER

Προσωπικά θα έλεγα πως πρέπει να ευχαριστήσουμε το team ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ και τα πρόσωπα που το ανέδειξαν, καθών αναγράφει από την αρχή την ιστορία του ελληνικού bodybuilding με έναν ιδιαίτερο τρόπο. Τα περιοδικά-γραπτές αναφορές ανα περιόδους, είναι το μόνο στοιχείο που επιβεβαιώνει διαχρονικά την εξέλιξη το αθλήματος.

----------


## goldenera

Πριν χρόνια ένας φίλος είχε την καλοσύνη να μου χαρίσει ένα σπουδαίο βιβλίο μικρού μεγέθους για να μπορείς εύκολα να το μεταφέρεις παντού, μεταφρασμένο στα Ελληνικά. Ακόμα μια έκδοση του Αθλητή που ήταν πρωτοπόρος και σε αυτόν τον τομέα :01. Wink:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Είναι γνωστή σε πολλούς η στενή σχέση του Χρήστου Ιακώβου με τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, από τότε που ήταν ακόμα ενεργός αρσιβαρίστας, πολύ πριν καθιερωθεί ως προπονητής. Στο περιοδικό ΑΔΩΝΙΣ Νο 7, στη σελ. 8 μπορείτε να διαβάσετε μία παρουσίαση για τον Χρήστο Ιακώβου.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

Εποχές που ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ ειχε καθιερωθεί στο αθλητικό κοινό και φυσικά όλοι οι πρωταθλητές δεν έχαναν την ευκαιρία να βρεθουν εκεί

Η Φίλιππα Μαντζουράνη μαζί με τον Νίκο Ζαπατίνα και την Μαρίνα Βικελή, υπευθυνη του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ



Με τον Νίκο Σιγάλα



Ο Γιώργος Ευσταθίου



Ο Στέλιος Μπουντούλης



Ο Διονύσης Βολικός



Ο Δημήτρης Ζωης



Το κατάστημα , προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1990

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Νέο, δυνατό δίδυμο εξυπηρέτησης στο κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ!

Ο Γρηγόρης Κάκιας (φωτο 1η) που προστέθηκε πρόσφατα στην ομάδα έχει περάσει από πολλά αθλήματα όπως ποδόσφαιρό, στίβος και CrossFit, έχοντας πάντα τα βάρη ως αναπόσπαστο μέρος της προπόνησής του. Στο θέμα των συμπληρωμάτων έχει μακροχρόνια εμπειρία, αφού εργαζόταν εδώ και χρόνια σε αντίστοιχο κατάστημα στο Αιγάλεω.

Ο Χρήστος Βλαμάκης (φωτο 2η) βρίσκεται ήδη εδώ και αρκετό καιρό στο κατάστημα και έχει κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη του κόσμου.
Έχει ασχοληθεί με πλήθος αθλημάτων, μεταξύ αυτών ο Μαραθώνιος και το Powerlifting.
Τα βράδια «συχνάζει» στο ιστορικό γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου στην οδό Τροίας για τις προπονήσεις του.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραίο δίδυμο, καλή επιτυχία στο "βαρύ φορτίο" που έχουν επωμιστεί τα παιδιά :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πιστεύω τα κατάλληλα άτομα στη κατάλληλη θέση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Καλή συνέχεια να ευχηθώ και από εδώ στο Team που ανανεώθηκε και θα τα πούμε σύντομα και από κοντά για ανεφοδιασμο 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nive

Τον Γρηγορη τον γνωριζω απο το καταστημα των xtreme στο Αιγαλεω...θα ειστε δυνατο team Χρησταρα!!  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Bρεθήκαμε σήμερα στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, για τις απαραίτητες προμήθειες συμπληρωμάτων για τον Οκτώβριο
Εκεί πετύχαμε και την *Eιρήνη Παπαγεωργίου*, αθλήτρια της κατηγορίας Bikini Fitness, η οποία βγήκε 2η στο Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα "Παναθήναια" και 3η στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΕΟΣΔ!

----------


## beefmeup

Τρελος παπαρατσις ο Κωστας, δεν τον προλαβαινεις λεμε με τις φωτο :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλα που τον έχουμε Διονύση και με τις φώτο του βλέπουμε και μείς τα δρώμενα στο χώρο και ξέρει που να εστιάζει , για χάρη του βασιλικού ποτίζετε και η γλάστρα  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

Ηλια η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτη τη φορα, δεν τις τραβηξα εγω, βρεθηκε αλλος με καλυτερη καμερα στο κινητο, γιατι ο Κωστας ειχε ενα αγχος μην χαθει κανα megapixel :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Ωραία παρέα και η Ειρήνη μαγνητίζει τα βλέμματα  :03. Thumb up: 





> Νέο, δυνατό δίδυμο εξυπηρέτησης στο κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ!
> 
> Ο Γρηγόρης Κάκιας (φωτο 1η) που προστέθηκε πρόσφατα στην ομάδα έχει περάσει από πολλά αθλήματα όπως ποδόσφαιρό, στίβος και CrossFit, έχοντας πάντα τα βάρη ως αναπόσπαστο μέρος της προπόνησής του. Στο θέμα των συμπληρωμάτων έχει μακροχρόνια εμπειρία, αφού εργαζόταν εδώ και χρόνια σε αντίστοιχο κατάστημα στο Αιγάλεω.
> 
> Ο Χρήστος Βλαμάκης (φωτο 2η) βρίσκεται ήδη εδώ και αρκετό καιρό στο κατάστημα και έχει κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη του κόσμου.
> Έχει ασχοληθεί με πλήθος αθλημάτων, μεταξύ αυτών ο Μαραθώνιος και το Powerlifting.
> Τα βράδια «συχνάζει» στο ιστορικό γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου στην οδό Τροίας για τις προπονήσεις του.


Σχετικά με το νέο δίδυμο του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ καλή επιτυχία στο ρόλο τους. Είναι σίγουρα αυξημένη η ευθύνη όταν εργάζεσαι στο ιστορικότερο κατάστημα αθλητικής διατροφής και αναπόφευκτα γίνεσαι μέρος της.   :03. Thumb up: 

έχω εργαστεί και εγώ σε κατάστημα συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής της επαρχίας, αλλά η ιστορία του καταστήματος δεν είχε την παραμικρή σημασία

----------


## Polyneikos

Η χθεσινή επίσκεψη φίλων του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, με τις κλασσικές bodybuilderοκουβέντες
Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου, Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης,μαζί με τον Διονύση, Νασσερ, Sobral, τον Στέφανο και φυσικά τα παιδιά που είναι στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, Γρηγόρη και Χρήστο

----------


## Nive

Ωραια παρεα....μπραβο σας!!

----------


## NASSER

Ήταν άλλη μια ευχάριστη συνάντηση στο ιστορικό κατάστημα 'Αθλητής' Λόγο ημέρας δεν μαζευτήκαμε πολλοί αλλά σύντομα ελπίζω να κάνουμε πιο συχνές συναντήσεις!

----------


## Polyneikos

Χθεσινή μας επίσκεψη στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, για τις απαραίτητες προμήθειες, την ενημέρωση για τα νέα προϊόντα της αγορας αλλά και τις κλασσικές bodybuilderoΚουβέντες.
Είχε άδεια και ο κομάντο σε θητεία του forum, Tάσος.



Ορμώμενος από αυτό το ποστ, βγάλαμε και αυτη την φωτό. Την τσιμπήσαμε και την σοκολατίτσα μας :01. Razz: 




> Πηγαινε Σάββατο στον Αθλητή πες στα εξαιρετικά παιδία τι ακριβώς θελεις και θα σε καθοδηγησουν. Θα παρεις και καμια σοκολατιτσα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πολύ ωραίες φωτο παιδιά ! πραγματικά ο χώρος και τοποθεσία ειδικά για μας τούς παλιότερους λέει πολλα !!
Και σαν χώρος συνάντησης για τα καθιερωμένα ψώνια ακόμη καλύτερα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ξεφυλλίζοντας το blog.athlitis.gr στο περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ *τεύχος Νο. 37-38*  Ιανουάριος 1971, βρήκαμε μεταξύ άλλων, στη σελίδα 41, μια διαφήμιση του ιστορικού καταστήματος για είδη tennis, golf, θαλάσσια είδη κ.τ.λ. Σκεφτείτε πόσο πίσω ήταν ακόμα το άθλημά μας που ένα κατάστημα δεν μπορούσε να επιβιώσει μόνο σε πωλήσεις πρωτεϊνών, οργάνων γυμναστικής κ.τ.λ.

Έπρεπε λοιπόν να εντάξει στη γκάμα του και άλλα είδη, που σήμερα φαίνονται εντελώς ξένα προς τη σύγχρονη εικόνα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.
Πραγματικά έγινε πολύ δουλειά προκειμένου να φτάσουμε στη σημερινή κατάσταση με χιλιάδες γυμναστήρια και πολλά καταστήματα του είδους που λειτουργούν στη χώρα μας, και ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ έπαιξε ένα καθοριστικό ρόλο προς αυτήν την εξέλιξη.

----------


## Muscleboss

Κάθε φορά που βρίσκω λίγο χρόνο να ανατρέξω στο αρχείο του αθλητή http://blog.athlitis.gr/ και να ξεφυλλίσω κάποιο από τα περιοδικά πραγματικά εκπλήσσομαι από την ποιότητα και τη δουλειά που περιείχαν.

Θα αναπαράγω ένα από τα κωμικά τους σκίτσα στο τεύχος 50, που σχεδόν 45 χρόνια μετά είναι ακόμα επίκαιρο!



 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παράκληση προς όλους τους φίλους, όποιος έχει κάποιο από τα παρακάτω τεύχη του *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* να μας το δανείσει για λίγες μέρες να το σκανάρουμε και κατόπιν θα του το επιστρέψουμε άθικτο. Κάποια από αυτά τα τεύχη τα έχουμε ήδη, όμως είναι σε κακή ποιότητα, κάποια άλλα δεν τα έχουμε καθόλου.
> 
> *Τεύχη:* 28, 31 32, 33, 34, 35, 37-38, 39-40, 41-42, 45-46, 47.


Επαναφέρω αυτό το Post, αν μπορούμε να έχουμε κάποια βοήθεια από καποιο μέλος που τα διαθέτει.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Παρουσιάζουμε τη νέα επικαιροποιημένη Λίστα των περιοδικών που μας λείπουν.

Όλα τ' άλλα είτε έχουν ανέβει ήδη είτε ανεβαίνουν σταδιακά. Τα τεύχη λοιπόν που μας λείπουν εντελώς, και θα είμασταν υπόχρεοι σε όποιον μας τα δανείσει για μία μέρα, με σκοπό να σκαναριστούν και να ανέβουν στο blog.athlitis.gr είναι τα εξής:

Περιοδικό ΑΔΩΝΙΣ:τεύχος 14Περιοδικο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ: τεύχη 28, 31, 47

----------


## Polyneikos

Δυνατή συνάντηση pre-contest, σήμερα στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, με ένα κράμα παλαιών και νεοτέρων αθλητών και φίλων του forum, μαζί με τους υπευθυνους του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, Γρηγόρη και Χρήστο!

To 7x7 το έχει εδώ κανένας;














Εδω σίγουρα μιλάγαμε για φαγητό :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

Γίνεται σαββατιάτικο στέκι από ότι βλέπω το κατάστημα του Αθλητή! Καλή φάση.  :03. Thumb up: 

Ο Χρήστος μαυρισμένος μου φαίνεται. Ετοιμάζεται για τίποτα;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Ναι ετοιμαζομαι απο τωρα για over 60  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## psonara

συμφωνω με muscleboss.!το μαυρισμα ειναι που τον ομορφαινει τον φιλο μου τελικα! :01. Wink:

----------


## Nive

Ο Χρηστος ειναι οντως ανεβασμενος...το πρωτο πραγμα που ειπα στον κυριο Μαραγκακη οταν τον ειδα να μπαινει! Παντα χαμογελαστος και ευγενικος. 
Ωραια παρεα το Σαββατο. 
Χαρηκα που ειδα παιδια που'χα καιρο να δω και να πω δυο κουβεντες ( Κωστας Πολυνεικος-Γρηγορης και Χρησταρας απο τον αθλητη), τον κυριο Μαραγκακη ο οποιος ειναι ΠΑΝΤΑ σε φορμα και σε απιστευτα θετικη διαθεση.
Για το τελος αφησα τον Διονυση με τον οποιο κουβεντιασα πρωτη φορα και μαλιστα αρκετα και ομολογω πως με αφησε με ανοικτο το στομα με τις γνωσεις του πανω στα supps. 


Υ.γ. καποια στιγμη μπηκε ενας ηλικιωμενος κυριος στο μαγαζι και πηγε στον παγκο να αφησει κατι στον Γρηγορη...αμεσως εκεινος με φωναξε με εκδηλη την εκφραση της εκπληξης στο προσωπο του. Ο κυριος ειχε φερεις ενα τευχος του αθλητη απο το 1974 με κοστος 15δρχ. Η ιστορια του αθλητη που λενε....

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Απιστευτη παρεα απ ολα τα παιδια , μικρα κ..
μεγαλυτερα :01. Smile: 
Για πρωτη φορα μιλησα με τον Κωστογλακη τζουνιορ κ αμεσως καταλαβαινεις οτι ειναι παιδι με ηθος κ σωστες ιδεες...αξιος διαδοχος ενος τεραστιου ονοματος στον χωρο ,του πατερα του.
Επισης ξαναειδα απο κοντα μετα απο 35 χρονια εναν αθλητη που μου ειχε κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση με την γραμμωση του...τον Σταυρο Κελαιδη.
Πετυχημενος δικηγορος ο Σταυρος κ ποτε δεν ξεχναει το αγαπημενο του αθλημα , ειχαμε πολλα να πουμε σε τοσο λιγο χρονο :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παζλ για δυνατούς λύτες...
Ξέρει κάποιος τον αθλητή αυτού του κάδρου που βρήκαμε στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ;

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Οι διαφημίσεις του ιστορικού καταστήματος του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ αποτελούν μέρος της ιστορίας του. Κάθε διαφήμιση αποτυπώνει το ύφος της εποχής στην οποία αναφέρεται.
Έτσι λοιπόν βρήκαμε την παρακάτω διαφήμιση από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ τεύχος 29, Μάιος 1970.

Επίσης, παρουσιάζουμε την νέα μας διαφήμιση που θα δημοσιευτεί στο επόμενο τεύχος του περιοδικού μας  Bodybuilding & Fitness που θα κυκλοφορήσει στα μέσα Ιουλίου.

Δεκαετίες ιστορίας στο ιστορικό κατάστημα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πραγματικά ταξίδι στον χρόνο, 50 ετων! :03. Clap:

----------


## psonara

πολυ ωραια πραγματα!μπραβο :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Παζλ για δυνατούς λύτες...
> Ξέρει κάποιος τον αθλητή αυτού του κάδρου που βρήκαμε στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ;



αυτος σαν τον Μπίλ Γκράντ με θυμίζει στα νειάτα του

----------


## Polyneikos

Οχι Ηλία, δεν ειναι ο Γκραντ, σιγουρα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καθε φορα που βλεπω αυτο το νουμερο πινακιδα (αληθεια πως δεν εχει χαλασει τοσα χρονια;  ) ,κλεινω τα ματια μου κ ξαναγινομαι 17 χρονων....οταν τοτε πρωτομπηκα στο Ιστορικο αυτο "μαγαζακι" για να παρω τα πρωτα μου βαρη απο χυτοσιδηρο..η την πρωτεινη Protivol ,δεν θυμαμαι

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ενημερώνουμε με χαρά ότι όσα παλιά περιοδικά μπορέσαμε και συλλέξαμε από τις εκδόσεις του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, δικά μας ή και φίλων, έχουν ανέβει όλα στο blog.athlitis.gr

Μας λείπουν μόνο τα εξής:
*ΑΔΩΝΙΣ:* τεύχος 14*ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ:* τεύχη 28, 31, 47
Αν κάποιος φίλος έχει κάποιο από αυτά, μπορούμε να το σκανάρουμε και να του το δώσουμε πίσω. Και επειδή είναι τα τελευταία (και δυσεύρετα) τεύχη, προσφέρουμε ως δώρο από μία Complete 8, 2270g για κάθε ένα τεύχος από αυτά που θα μας έρθει σε καλή κατάσταση για να ανέβει στο blog.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ένας διακριτικός κύριος που ήθελε να κρατήσουμε την ανωνυμία του, μας έφερε πριν από λίγες μέρες τα τεύχη του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ *28*, *31* και *47*, που μας έλειπαν, σε άριστη κατάσταση!

Τα σκανάραμε, τα ανεβάσαμε στο blog.athlitis.gr και φυσικά του τα επιστρέψαμε.
Όσον αφορά το τεύχος 14 του ΑΔΩΝΙΣ που μας λείπει, απ’ όσο γνωρίζει δεν εκδόθηκε ποτέ.
Κατά το δεύτερο έτος κυκλοφορίας του ΑΔΩΝΙΣ αποφασίστηκε να γίνει διμηνιαίο αντί για μηνιαίο.  Τον Ιανουάριο 1969 εκδόθηκε το τεύχος Νο13 (που θα έπρεπε να αναφέρεται ως 13-14). Τον Μάρτιο εκδόθηκε το No 15-16 κ.ο.κ.

Έτσι λοιπόν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι όλα τα παλιά τεύχη των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ είναι πλέον στον αέρα, και διαθέσιμα προς ανάγνωση από όλους!

----------


## Muscleboss

Για όσους εκτιμούν την ιστορία του ελληνικού bodybuilding, αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια στον Αθλητή για αυτή την επιτυχημένη προσπάθεια συλλογής των περιοδικών  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Πραγματικά τιτάνεια προσπάθεια για όσους γνωρίζουν τον όγκο, τις εργατοώρες αλλά και την προσπάθεια που χρειάζονται για  να μαζευτούν και να ψηφιοποιηθούν  τεύχη από 4 διαφορετικά περιοδικά, με μια πορεία 50 ετών!
Μπράβο  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Με τον ερχομό του νέου έτους ανακοινώνουμε και την ένταξη του καταστήματος του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ στο δίκτυο καταστημάτων X-TREME STORES.

Συγκεκριμένα το κατάστημα θα παραμείνει στον ίδιο χώρο που βρίσκεται εδώ και δεκαετίες, ανακαινισμένο έτσι όπως το ξέρετε τα τελευταία χρόνια, έχοντας πλέον και τα δύο λογότυπα στις οριζόντιες ταμπέλες του, ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ και X-TREME STORES. Το web-site του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ θα έχει πλέον την έννοια της ιστορικής  παρουσίασης του καταστήματος, ενώ μπαίνοντας στο E-shop, ο χρήστης θα μπαίνει στο e-shop των X-TREME STORES.

Ο λόγος που προχωράμε σε αυτή την κίνηση είναι το υψηλό κόστος συντήρησης ενός σύγχρονου καταστήματος, όταν αυτό λειτουργεί ως ανεξάρτητο και όχι εντός ενός γνωστού δικτύου καταστημάτων. Ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ είχε έως τώρα την δική του, υψηλή δαπάνη, για διαφήμιση στα social media, λογιστικό κόστος συντήρησης μίας ξεχωριστής εταιρίας, καθώς και κόστος συντήρησης ενός ξεχωριστού e-shop. Παρά την ανοδική του πορεία κατά τα τελευταία χρόνια, ως μεμονωμένο κατάστημα, είδαμε στην πράξη, ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι κερδοφόρο σε συνάρτηση με την επένδυση. Αντιθέτως, τα X-TREME STORES με 53 καταστήματα στο δίκτυό τους, μπορούν να στηρίξουν όλες αυτές τις δαπάνες πολύ πιο εύκολα, από κάθε άποψη. Έτσι ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ θα μπορεί να διατηρηθεί και να αναπτυχθεί ως κατάστημα, μέλος πλέον ενός ισχυρού δικτύου.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!
Νομίζω ότι ο στόχος της αναβίωσης του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, ενός καταστήματος που λειτουργεί από το 1966, 53 ολόκληρα χρόνια , έχει επιτευχθεί, με την ριζική ανανέωσή του στις ανάγκες και την απαιτήσεις την σύγχρονης εποχής, χωρίς παράλληνα να απορρίπτεται η "βαριά" ιστορία του.
Η *ψηφιοποίηση του έντυπου υλικο**ύ* , οι ταμπέλες που υπήρχαν σε αυτή την στοά και παραμείναν που έχουν περάσει όλοι οι αθλητές και αθλούμενοι των προηγούμενων δεκαετιών, οι πελάτες μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας που μπαίνουν και πάντα μας θυμίζουν κάποιον, οι χιουμοριστικές συζητήσεις με τον κο Βουτσίνο, που πάντα είχε μια ωραία ιστορία να σου πει αν τον "προκαλούσες" λιγο, θα δίνουν πάντα μια ιδιαίτερη χροιά σε αυτό το κατάστημα των X-Treme Stores (πλέον)!
Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που η εταιρία X-Treme, σεβόμενη αυτές τις ιδιαιτερότητες, θα κρατήσει ένα μέρος της ιστορικότητας του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ , γεγονός που θα μας οδηγεί με μεγαλύτερη ευχαρίστηση στην στοά με το χαρακτηριστικό "*νούμερο 56"!
*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Αυτο επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα , ότι όταν υπάρχει θέληση λύσεις υπάρχουν για να υπάρξει βιώσιμη και να έχει διάρκεια μια επιχείρηση .
Και επειδή οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι ήταν σπουδαία λύση να ενταχτεί στην μεγάλη αλυσίδα με μεγάλη πορεία χρόνων και καταξίωση στο χώρο τα X-Treme Stores !!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Με τον ερχομό του νέου έτους ανακοινώνουμε και την ένταξη του καταστήματος του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ στο δίκτυο καταστημάτων X-TREME STORES.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα το κατάστημα θα παραμείνει στον ίδιο χώρο που βρίσκεται εδώ και δεκαετίες, ανακαινισμένο έτσι όπως το ξέρετε τα τελευταία χρόνια, έχοντας πλέον και τα δύο λογότυπα στις οριζόντιες ταμπέλες του, ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ και X-TREME STORES. Το web-site του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ θα έχει πλέον την έννοια της ιστορικής  παρουσίασης του καταστήματος, ενώ μπαίνοντας στο E-shop, ο χρήστης θα μπαίνει στο e-shop των X-TREME STORES.
> 
> Ο λόγος που προχωράμε σε αυτή την κίνηση είναι το υψηλό κόστος συντήρησης ενός σύγχρονου καταστήματος, όταν αυτό λειτουργεί ως ανεξάρτητο και όχι εντός ενός γνωστού δικτύου καταστημάτων. Ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ είχε έως τώρα την δική του, υψηλή δαπάνη, για διαφήμιση στα social media, λογιστικό κόστος συντήρησης μίας ξεχωριστής εταιρίας, καθώς και κόστος συντήρησης ενός ξεχωριστού e-shop. Παρά την ανοδική του πορεία κατά τα τελευταία χρόνια, ως μεμονωμένο κατάστημα, είδαμε στην πράξη, ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι κερδοφόρο σε συνάρτηση με την επένδυση. Αντιθέτως, τα X-TREME STORES με 53 καταστήματα στο δίκτυό τους, μπορούν να στηρίξουν όλες αυτές τις δαπάνες πολύ πιο εύκολα, από κάθε άποψη. Έτσι ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ θα μπορεί να διατηρηθεί και να αναπτυχθεί ως κατάστημα, μέλος πλέον ενός ισχυρού δικτύου.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ «ΑΘΛΗΤΗ» 22-2-2019
*
Εδώ και λίγες μέρες πολλοί θα έχετε παρατηρήσει μια αλλαγή στο κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. 
Μια αλλαγή για την οποία αισθανόμαστε υπερήφανοι, αφού διατηρούμε ζωντανή την ιστορία του πρώτου εξειδικευμένου καταστήματος για το bodybuilding και το fitness, έτσι όπως το γνώρισαν και το εμπιστεύτηκαν οι μεγαλύτεροι Έλληνες αθλητές, ενώ από την άλλη ακολουθούμε τους ρυθμούς της σύγχρονης εποχής που απαιτούν συνεχή εξέλιξη.


Έτσι τα δύο «αδερφικά» καταστήματα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και των X-TREME STORES της Ομόνοιας γίνονται ένα. Με αυτή την κίνηση πολλά αλλάζουν αλλά και πολλά μένουν ίδια, όπως τα έχετε συνηθίσει.


Συγκεκριμένα το κατάστημα θα παραμείνει στον ίδιο χώρο που βρίσκεται εδώ και δεκαετίες, ανακαινισμένο έτσι όπως το ξέρετε τα τελευταία χρόνια, έχοντας πλέον και τα δύο λογότυπα στις οριζόντιες ταμπέλες του, ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ και X-TREME STORES. 
Το *web-site του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ* θα έχει πλέον την έννοια της ιστορικής παρουσίασης του καταστήματος, ενώ μπαίνοντας στο *E-shop, ο χρήστης θα μπαίνει στο e-shop των X-TREME STORES.*

----------


## Muscleboss

Η ιστορία του Αθλητή είναι ιστορία του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding, ενώ τα αρχεία του Αθλητή αποτελούν τα σημαντικότερα ντοκουμέντα του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding. Νομίζω σε όλους εμάς αρκεί που το κατάστημα θα μείνει ενεργό και θα ανανεωθεί μέσω των X-treme Stores. Θα τα λέμε εκεί  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τo Bodybuilding.gr έχοντας χρόνια συνεργασία με το κατάστημα του *ΑΘΛΗΤΗ*, δεν θα μπορούσε να λείψει από μια ιστορική "μετάβαση", όπου το κατάστημα που επάνδρωσε ο *Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας* και λειτουργεί από το 1966, 53 ολόκληρα χρόνια, φιλοξενεί πλέον τα *X-Treme Stores* , το υποκατάστημα της Ομόνοιας που λειτουργούσε επί της Πανεπιστημίου επίσης. 
Aπό σήμερα λοιπόν, 26 Φεβρουαρίου, η πρώτη ημέρα λειτουργίας των X-Treme Stores Ομόνοιας, σε "νέο" χώρο.
Μια μετάβαση που διατηρεί την ιστορικότητα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, την ιστορία του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding, διατηρώντας και τα δύο λογότυπα στις οριζόντιες ταμπέλες του!
*"Η Ισχύς εν τη ενώσει!"*  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------

